# Einige Probleme ;( (Slackware 10.1)



## javaprogger1987 (20. April 2005)

Mhmm irgendwie mag mich mein Linux nicht...´
Mein erstes Problem ist, dass ich keinen Sound habe... Ich habe meine Soundkarte bereits mit alsaconf konfiguriert, und sie wird dort auch erkannt und installiert. Dann mit alsamixer auch alle Mutes entfernt.. Doch immer höre ich noch keinen Sound.. (Xmms spielt die Lieder zwar ab, man hört aber nix..
Darum meine Frage: Welche Einstellungen muss ich im KDE noch vornehemen.. Im Moment steht bei Soundsystem die Einstellung auf automatische Auswahl (Alsa geht auch nicht).
Desweiteren klappen manche Mixer nicht.. Z.B. die Lautstärkerelgelung und unter Gnome Das Mixerapplet.. 
Mein zweites Problem ist meine Grafikkarte (ATI) sie wird von Hotplug laut dessen Status (/etc/rc.d/rc.hotplug status) auch erkannt, ich kann aber die Auflösung nicht höher als 1024x768 machen und die Wiederholrate nicht höher als 61() Hz.. Meine Augen tun schon weh  Den ATI Treíber hab ich nicht installiert gekriegt, der hat Abhängigkeiten die ich nicht habe, nach einer Nachinstallation von den Packages von einer SUSE Cd ging gar nix mehr musste neu installieren...
Und noch eine letze Frage: Bei Gnome funktionieren die Themes nicht, der lädt das zwar, kurz darauf aber direkt wieder das Standarttheme (nicht so wichtig)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen vielen Dank schonmal

(Hotplug ist aktiviert)


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. April 2005)

Was für ein Output-Plugin hast du denn bei XMMS ausgewählt?

Wenn du die Auflösung nicht ändern kannst, dann erstell dir doch deine eigene XF86Config (bzw. xorg.conf) per xf86config bzw. xorgconfig - oder durch einfaches Editieren deiner bestehenden Config-Datei.


----------



## javaprogger1987 (21. April 2005)

Outputplugins hab ich alle durchprobiert, danke schonmal für den tipp mit xorgconfig werd ich gleich mal testen!


----------

